
Show HN: Browser-based typographic design tool (inspired by Adobe Illustrator) - tomduncalf
http://f37foundry.com
======
tomduncalf
Developer here, I created this for the font foundry's new website, using
React, MobX and Typescript among other things. Hopefully it's of interest in
demonstrating a "desktop-class" experience built using HTML, CSS and JS.

There's a short GIF showing some of the features here:
[http://f37foundry.com/type-tester.gif](http://f37foundry.com/type-
tester.gif). If you're familiar with Illustrator, some of the
shortcuts/modifier keys work, for example alt+arrows to kern pairs of letters.

Happy to answer any questions, I plan to write a bit about my experiences in
the form of a blog post soon.

Best viewed in Chrome, desktop only.

